# ID these frogs? given to me. told they were pumilio...any help?



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a frog room and was recently given a setup with frogs as they cannot be well cared for anymore. They are in good hands now. I was told they were pumilio...anyone agree? What subspecies? I can try to get better pics also. And yes i know...one is missing an eye. That one is smaller and has small black spots. The other larger one has red spots on its legs. Both have a red left arm and a blue right arm.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, they're definitely Pumilio. The bottom two pictures looks like Mancreek to me.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

They are pumilio, however it is very difficult to tell what locale. The problem is that so many morphs look so similar that looking at pictures won't work- you need to ask the seller. The last pics look to be something like a mancreek, almirante, or something similar, while the first one looks more like a cristobal or close to it. It is important to ask the person from whom you got them if they are wild caught, if so what year were they imported, who they bought them from, if they know what locale, etc. This is the only way to know for sure (assuming the other guys know what the heck they are talking about, which they frequently don't unfortunately...) what you have when you have frogs that could be identified as a number of locales just from pictures.
Bryan


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Both are pumilio. Nice looking frogs even the one missing an eye. I've got a soft spot for animals like that. The three legged dog, the one eyed frog. The blind cat. Take extra good care of it.


----------

